# Help? Ich?



## fishfriends (May 5, 2014)

My new fish has developed something like "bubbles" or "white spot on it. I am guessing this is ich? This has never happened before, I just got the fish new from the store. Whats a good medication to use, do you have any recommendations or tips?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a picture and post it on here. Doesn't sound like ich at all. It looks like sugar\salt spread all over their scales, not bubbles.

Someone should be able to help hopefully. I'd quarantine it immediately just in case.


----------

